# Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Potatoes



## disco (Aug 1, 2020)

I have started to harvest my potato crop. I make stuffed potatoes out of a bunch of them and freeze them for future use.

I love stuffed potatoes. They add so much flavour and texture to the plain old spud. I decided to go for the ultimate stuffed potato and added extra cheddar cheese and wrapped it in bacon.

I took four medium potatoes and brushed them with oil. I baked them at 400 F (205 C) for one hour and let them cool to room temperature.

I sliced the potatoes in half lengthwise.








I used a paring knife to slice into the potatoe about 1/4 inch (6 mm) from the skin. I used a spoon to scoop out the flesh into a bowl, leaving 1/8 inch (3 mm) to 1/4 inch  (6 mm) of potato flesh on the skin.







Add the following to the potato flesh in the bowl:


25 ml ( 2 tbsp) Cream Cheese
50 ml (1/4 cup) Sour Cream
75 ml (1/3 cup) Grated Cheddar
50 ml (1/4 cup) Green Onion or Chives, chopped
Mash with a potato masher to make a stiff mashed potato combination. If it is too stiff to work with add a little milk but you want it stiff enough to shape easily.







Put a 1/4 inch (6 mm)  thick block of cheddar into the bottom of each potato half.

Divide the mashed potato mixture amongst the scooped out potato halves and press in.

Wrap a slice of bacon around each potato half.







At this point, you can cook the stuffed potatoes or freeze them for future use.

I fired the Traeger Timberline up to 350 F (175 C) and smoked them for about 50 minutes, until the bacon has a nice colour. If I am doing a low and slow cook, I have done these for about 2 hours at 250 F (120 C).

If you are cooking these from frozen, they don't take much longer to cook. The spuds are cooked and you are just heating them through and colouring the bacon.







You will notice when you  cut into the potatoes, the block of cheddar will have spread out through the filling giving a great texture.













I have done a video of this cook.



The Verdict

These are superb! The filling is incredibly creamy and flavourul with being soft. The crisp bacon and a great bite and salty hit. I will keep some of these in the freezer to pop in the oven or smoker for quick meals in the future.

Disco


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2020)

Awesome . Done plenty of twice baked , but never bacon wrapped . Those look fantastic . Nice work and write up . Thanks for posting and the idea .


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 1, 2020)

They look great Diso, l never had them bacon wrapped either.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 1, 2020)

Those look awesome! Gotta love getting your meat and potatoes in one bite! 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 1, 2020)

Disco, they look amazing! I did something like this a few months back with just cream cheese and cheddar . I immediately realized when eating them they needed the onion and  sour cream. I know for a fact yours were good! I need to revisit this. BIG LIKE!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 1, 2020)

That looks to be a real flavor bomb Disco, and a great piece of work, big Like! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks good disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

Those look fantastic Disco!
Never thought to wrap a stuffed or twice baked potato in bacon!
Great idea!
Al


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome . Done plenty of twice baked , but never bacon wrapped . Those look fantastic . Nice work and write up . Thanks for posting and the idea .



Thanks, Chopsaw! Bacon makes everything better.



smokerjim said:


> They look great Diso, l never had them bacon wrapped either.



Thanks so much! The world needs more bacon.



Brokenhandle said:


> Those look awesome! Gotta love getting your meat and potatoes in one bite!
> 
> Ryan



Very kind, Ryan!


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Disco, they look amazing! I did something like this a few months back with just cream cheese and cheddar . I immediately realized when eating them they needed the onion and  sour cream. I know for a fact yours were good! I need to revisit this. BIG LIKE!



Thanks, Sowsage. I appreciate the like!



sawhorseray said:


> That looks to be a real flavor bomb Disco, and a great piece of work, big Like! RAY



Thanks for the kind words, Ray!


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good disco



Thanks!



SmokinAl said:


> Those look fantastic Disco!
> Never thought to wrap a stuffed or twice baked potato in bacon!
> Great idea!
> Al



Thanks, Al. My brain just misfires and things happen.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great! 

So no salt needed due to cheese and bacon involved?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great Disco, I've made twice baked many a time and always added the bacon to the stuffing. Never gave it a thought to wrap. Hmmmm maybe I could drape a mini-baby weave over the top of the potato. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 1, 2020)

Hot damn those look great.


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 1, 2020)

That's some might fine flavor dancing there Disco.....LOL  Nice work!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 1, 2020)

Now here is a dish that makes you want to slap your head. And ask yourself why you didn't think of that years ago! This will be a side dish for us soon. It looks fantastic Disco!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2020)

Those look crazy good Disco!! Great way to pre prep some awesome tater meals.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 1, 2020)

That is a definite " to do ".  Awesome taters !


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks awesome Disco!  Bacon and potato goes great together but like others never thought of wrapping.  Always had bacon crumble in with the rest of the mixture.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 1, 2020)

That looks really good.
(Heavy Sigh)
Used to make twice baked spuds when the kids were still around.  Always did the (crumbled) bacon in the back fill.

Wife doesn't like twice baked so not worth the effort.

My spuds just finished blossoming.  Be another 2 months before I harvest.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks awesome Disco!  True, the world needs more Bacon and more ways to use it.  Thanks for sharing, definitely going on my to do list.

Mike


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Looks great!
> 
> So no salt needed due to cheese and bacon involved?



Thanks! You have it right. There is lots of salt in the cheese and bacon.



gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Disco, I've made twice baked many a time and always added the bacon to the stuffing. Never gave it a thought to wrap. Hmmmm maybe I could drape a mini-baby weave over the top of the potato.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks, Chris! I look forward to that post!



flatbroke said:


> Hot damn those look great.



Thank you!


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> That's some might fine flavor dancing there Disco.....LOL  Nice work!



Thanks for the kind words!



Steve H said:


> Now here is a dish that makes you want to slap your head. And ask yourself why you didn't think of that years ago! This will be a side dish for us soon. It looks fantastic Disco!



Har! Don't slap too hard! I hope you like them!



jcam222 said:


> Those look crazy good Disco!! Great way to pre prep some awesome tater meals.



Thanks so much!


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That is a definite " to do ".  Awesome taters !



Thanks!



bbqbrett said:


> Looks awesome Disco!  Bacon and potato goes great together but like others never thought of wrapping.  Always had bacon crumble in with the rest of the mixture.



Thanks! There is never enough bacon.


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> That looks really good.
> (Heavy Sigh)
> Used to make twice baked spuds when the kids were still around.  Always did the (crumbled) bacon in the back fill.
> 
> ...



Too bad but it is better to keep the missus happy! Good luck with the potato crop.



MJB05615 said:


> Looks awesome Disco!  True, the world needs more Bacon and more ways to use it.  Thanks for sharing, definitely going on my to do list.
> 
> Mike



Thanks! I hope you like them!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2020)

I missed this the first round, Dang, great play on Twice Baked and Stuffed Skins! Got to give these a shot...JJ


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks, Chef! We use a lot of our potato crop putting these in the freezer.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 1, 2020)

> That looks really good.
> (Heavy Sigh)
> Used to make twice baked spuds when the kids were still around. Always did the (crumbled) bacon in the back fill.
> 
> ...





disco said:


> Too bad but it is better to keep the missus happy! Good luck with the potato crop.
> ...


Decent crop of Purples, Yukon Gold, and Kennebec.  Reds didn't make it this year.
I should be able to store them into March


----------

